# First attempt at dry start method



## Darren Carter (5 Sep 2018)

Hi guys so I have decided to give the dry start method a go the tank is a aqua one cube 40x40x40cm all ways wanted a fully carpeted tank and I have been doing a lot of reading up on it so I decided when my male betta died to close the tank down and go for it so I brought a big 9l bag tropica aquarium soil some Monte Carlo pots and dwarf hair grass I’m reusing my dragon stone I also added some java moss to the rocks I’m using the fluval aquasky 2.0 light hope u guys like so far and any pointers would be helpful, also I normally use George farmers aquascaper ferts in my tanks I have been advised to add 1ml of fert to my mist bottle for when I mist the plants any advice on this


----------



## Zeus. (5 Sep 2018)

I used a 12hr potoperiod on my DSM with lights on max intensity which went well, I just misted with water no ferts. Your tank looks a little too wet IMO, better to keep the water level below the substrate level otherwise mould  will set in. I did keep it wetter at first whilst the pants got going, did mine for 12weeks


----------



## Darren Carter (6 Sep 2018)

Hi Zeus thanks for your reply that’s how long I’m keeping the light on 12hr I set it up through the fluval smart app and turned all the settings up to 100% how often did u spray yours, I’m wondering if I should try remove some water and see


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2018)

Sprayed it more at first and decreased over time even leaving the glass cover off (Hooded tank) at times to control the mould/algea.
Think I would try and remove some water with a syringe myself too


----------



## tam (6 Sep 2018)

If it's well sealed you'll be surprised how little spraying it needs. Only bit you'll need to watch is keep an eye the rocks don't go dry but I think they'll be okay. I don't spray my emersed growth at all! I'd second removing some water - soak it up with kitchen roll or similar. You don't need any standing water, just moisture.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Sep 2018)

I have plastic container in garden with a bit of water in, never spray or add ferts just stick a few trimming in every so often and MC doing fine


----------



## Darren Carter (6 Sep 2018)

Oh nice thanks guys I drained 2x 5ml syringes of water out of the substrate here’s some pics I really hope I can get it to work tho


----------



## Lee iley (7 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> I have plastic container in garden with a bit of water in, never spray or add ferts just stick a few trimming in every so often and MC doing fine
> 
> View attachment 117680


What do you do in winter with the box? And do you plan on putting the off cut into the tank? Do just throw them in the plastic box bit of water then close the lid?


----------



## Zeus. (7 Sep 2018)

Only started it earlier this year so hadn't thought much about winter, been a good little experiment, nearly zero effect and learnt from it.
Once the water was in just open lid, toss in cuttings, close lid done


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 Sep 2018)

My outdoor 'tropical' plants go into an unheated greenhouse for winter, it's surprising what can survive a bit of cold.Even a cloche or a growtunnel gives a lot of protection, worth a try to continue your experiment.


----------



## Darren Carter (11 Sep 2018)

Hi guys so a nearly week on tanks looking like this any advice some of the leafs are changing colour on the montecarlo does everything seem ok so far?


----------



## Zeus. (11 Sep 2018)

Looks good/better than a week ago, still a little on the wet side but the MC looks better.

Can you increase the light? beauty of the DSM with CO2 being 400ppm you can really bast the plants, I did 12hr photo period all lights on MAX.


----------



## Darren Carter (11 Sep 2018)

Ah ok the light is on the strongest I have another light I could put on as well to run both lights, the light at the moment is set to 100% it’s only 12w light


----------



## Darren Carter (11 Sep 2018)

It’s a lot bigger but it’s another light


----------



## Zeus. (11 Sep 2018)

it all helps


----------



## Something Fishy (11 Sep 2018)

As others said don’t make it ‘too’ wet without good air circulation daily. I’d take the cling film off for an hour or so each day so fresh air can get in.

Window sill for the win too it will boost growth nicely whilst we are still getting decent light periods.

I sprinkled some randomly badly cut Cuba in a dish with some cling film and Amazonia and watered it last week left it on the sill - came home to this tonight:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Carter (15 Sep 2018)

Hi guys sorry to post and ask again I’m over a week in to my dsm nearly two I have started to notice colour to the leafs black and light brown on some am I just panicking sorry to ask again


----------



## Something Fishy (15 Sep 2018)

Look fine to me mate.  You’re bound to get die off as they adapt. 

I’ve only ever tried just scattering them randomly as I’ve found roots take best this way to when dry.

That’s not to say you need to though keep misting and letting air in and you should be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (15 Sep 2018)

Hi all,





Darren Carter said:


> I have started to notice colour to the leafs black and light brown on some


It is because the shoot tips have lost water more quickly than they can replace it. The growing tips and edges of the leaves are furthest from the root, and are the first to show signs of distress. You could try adding a little bit of water back in to the tank.

It can also be because the air has become too dry, or it can be <"fertiliser burn"> etc..

cheers Darrel


----------



## Darren Carter (15 Sep 2018)

Ok I’m only watering the plants once a day and leaving it uncovered for an hour a day should I water more


----------



## Something Fishy (15 Sep 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,It is because the shoot tips have lost water more quickly than they can replace it. The growing tips and edges of the leaves are furthest from the root, and are the first to show signs of distress. You could try adding a little bit of water back in to the tank.
> 
> It can also be because the air has become too dry, or it can be <"fertiliser burn"> etc..
> 
> cheers Darrel



Sprinkling the shoots avoids this for me but Darrel’s spot on I’d say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Something Fishy (15 Sep 2018)

Darren Carter said:


> Ok I’m only watering the plants once a day and leaving it uncovered for an hour a day should I water more



That’s fine they don’t need too much water just ensure substrate is damp but not water logged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (15 Sep 2018)

I would leave it cover all the time for the first few weeks just quick airings and let the roots get established, you will now when it needs more airing longer as the mould will start


----------



## dw1305 (16 Sep 2018)

Hi all, 





Darren Carter said:


> Ok I’m only watering the plants once a day and leaving it uncovered for an hour a day should I water more


OK, it is almost certainly that  the hour with the cover off is too long.





Zeus. said:


> I would leave it cover all the time for the first few weeks just quick airings and let the roots get established, you will now when it needs more airing longer as the mould will start


Sounds like good advice. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Sep 2018)

An hour is too long, it could be why the shoots are drying out; 5 mins is plenty.
Mist as soon as you peel the cling film back; the draft from misting will push the old air out and pull new air in.

The DSM methodology is usually as follows -

1. Add water to a level just below the surface of the substrate; _don't let the water level raise above the top of the substrate, which can happen with daily misting._
2. Keep the tank sealed, but let fresh air in for 5 minutes every day to replace the old stagnant air, this may help prevent mould.
3. Spray and mist the plants.
4. Reseal.
5. Repeat daily for between 2 - 6 weeks during which time your lawn should become fully established, and then flood.

it worked for me...


----------



## tam (16 Sep 2018)

If it was me, I would stop watering and stop uncovering the tank - just leave a little air gap. I grow hairgrass, for example, with no lid on at all. You'll likely get some die off of the old growth and the new growth will come in looking great.


----------



## Something Fishy (16 Sep 2018)

tam said:


> If it was me, I would stop watering and stop uncovering the tank - just leave a little air gap. I grow hairgrass, for example, with no lid on at all. You'll likely get some die off of the old growth and the new growth will come in looking great.



To be fair that’s a good point - I do this too also, leave corners uncovered for air and don’t fully uncover. Cuba/MC grow just fine uncovered however (added some pics of a couple - just trimmed so apologies for some discoloured leaves), so it depends I think.  

The last dish pic I uploaded was also just left from sprinkled tank grown cuttings, but I kept the substrate wet.

Like many Wabi users have found HC and Cuba type species actually need wet (not sodden) soil more than anything, as long as that’s there as they are low sitting plants I’ve found the humidity is generally acceptable. I’ve tried numerous combos and they actually will also even grow in stagnant water. The key has always been good light, like daylight. It’s taken me much longer when they are in tank as there are more things to worry about then and light is artificial.

I said an hour or so to be sure, so that’s my fault, but it’s likely too long. I still don’t see that as the top cause as like Darrel said, the top plants when used in bunches like that there will always be die off anyway. To me these look like they’re picking up as expected for this method.

I hope this helps you mate as it’s just my experience and two penneth - but you seem to be off to a good start so good luck  












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Something Fishy (16 Sep 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> An hour is too long, it could be why the shoots are drying out; 5 mins is plenty.
> Mist as soon as you peel the cling film back; the draft from misting will push the old air out and pull new air in.
> 
> The DSM methodology is usually as follows -
> ...



Stunning Tim, nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishra (13 May 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> An hour is too long, it could be why the shoots are drying out; 5 mins is plenty.
> Mist as soon as you peel the cling film back; the draft from misting will push the old air out and pull new air in.
> 
> The DSM methodology is usually as follows -
> ...


It looks so amazing, is there any thread in which you mentioned how you did it in detail ? What are all the plants in there ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 May 2020)

Welcome to UKAPS @mishra 


mishra said:


> It looks so amazing, is there any thread in which you mentioned how you did it in detail ? What are all the plants in there ?


Thanks, and yes just here https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/return-of-the-shallow.50172/


----------

